

Nobody Knows If There's A Bitcoin Bubble - syassami
http://www.forbes.com/sites/timothylee/2013/04/10/nobody-knows-if-bitcoin-is-a-bubble/

======
wedtm
Tell that to the nearly 25% drop it is currently experiencing.

